# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Несколько фильмов на одном Dvd

## viktor1972

Какой прогой можно записать несколько фильмов на один Dvd, чтоб не переделывать менюшки и сделать общую менюшку при запуске. Чтоб для Dvd проигрывателя.
Как это делают видеопираты?

----------


## Kimmeriez

Если не сильно заморачиваться с оформлением диска, то подойдут такая лёгенькая софтинка как Aurora AVI to DVD.
Чуть посерьёзней - CyberLink PowerProducer.
Тяжёлая артиллерия в этом деле - Sony Vegas, Ulead Media Studio, Adobe Premiere Elements, Pinnacle Studio

----------


## lavs

> Какой прогой можно записать несколько фильмов на один Dvd, чтоб не переделывать менюшки и сделать общую менюшку при запуске. Чтоб для Dvd проигрывателя.
> Как это делают видеопираты?


простая но мощная программа - ConvertXtoDVD, конвертит в DVD, делает меню, мона поместить несколько фильмов, отличная прога!

----------


## inox

найдешь здесь

----------

